

ITunes App Store: Seller Statistics - russell
http://www.slideshare.net/oreillymedia/us-itunes-app-store-sellers?type=presentation

======
russell
RWW has a short summary of the slide show. The original author is O'Reilly's
Ben Lorica.

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/app_store_data_from_ore...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/app_store_data_from_oreilly.php#more)

